# DecalGirl Skin - acu camo - Wallpaper



## DarrenG (Jan 29, 2010)

As there doesn't appear to be a wallpaper available for Kindle 2 from DecalGirl (why not  ) I've made my own from the images available on her site.

It's not great as the source artwork is low resolution but it'll do and looks OK on my Kindle. I've combined it with elements of the "Lonely Tree" wallpaper available here to form the wallpaper on the right:


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

No screensavers from DecalGirl because to do screensavers not factory installed requires a hack and DG didn't want to cause trouble with the K2's.  

And very nice SS


----------



## DarrenG (Jan 29, 2010)

It does seem a little churlish though.  Surely if anyone wants to hack their device then so long as DecalGirl clearly state it requires a hack and they cannot assist with or be held responsible for issues surrounding that it shouldn't be an issue?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The screensavers were available for the K1s.  I put mine on.  It was a pretty easy install.  
Hopefully with the new applications coming out soon they will address the SS issue.
deb


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Darren, when the K2 first came out there was some confusion about the warranty being voided if it was hacked and DG did not want to incur the backlash if such thing did occur.


----------



## DarrenG (Jan 29, 2010)

It still seems a little over cautious but regardless, i would not want to appear to be picking at them when on the contrary I am hugely impressed at the quality of their product.  No wallpaper was expected or promised after all!


----------

